# Nuvem Divertida



## nuvem nacarada (9 Out 2009 às 22:31)

Era um daqueles dias em que metade do céu estava escuro, porque as nuvens baixas estavam a chover. As nuvens cinzentas choviam quando estavam zangadas, mas a Nuvem-Nacarada não chovia, porque nada perturbava a sua serenidade. Na outra metade do céu que estava clara, a Nuvem-Nacarada observava lá do alto as nuvens cinzentas, quando, do lado oposto ao Sol, um arco colorido apareceu. A Nuvem-Nacarada deslizou mais um bocadinho para vê-lo melhor.
Não era o arco de volta perfeita da arquitectura, nem o arco eléctrico da física, nem o arco reflexo da fisiologia, nem o arco insular da geologia, nem o arco de circunferência da geometria. Era um grupo de arcos concêntricos coloridos: vermelho, laranja, amarelo, verde, azul, anil e violeta. A Nuvem-Nacarada sentiu-se inquieta.
O Sol, vendo a apreensão da Nuvem-Nacarada, explicou-lhe:
- É o Arco-Íris. O Arco-Íris é um fenómeno óptico e meteorológico que separa a minha luz numa diversidade de cores, quando eu brilho sobre as gotas da chuva.
O Sol conhecia a Nuvem-Nacarada, embora ela só aparecesse quando a luz do crepúsculo passava por cristais de água congelada, soprados por fortes jactos de ar. Branca, formada de filamentos cruzados, diferente das nuvens orográficas, das vulcânicas, das de explosão ou das de incêndio, por ter a forma de lente e irisações acentuadas cor de carmim, a Nuvem-Nacarada era inconfundível.
A Nuvem-Nacarada quis saber mais sobre o Arco-Íris, que já se tinha escapulido, mas o Sol ficou em silêncio, porque tinha adormecido. A Nuvem-Nacarada ficou impaciente. Arriscou descer do céu, tão baixo que até encontrou a Névoa, que é o nevoeiro pouco denso, e a Bruma, que é o nevoeiro de gotinhas de água formado pelas ondas do mar a desfazerem-se. Deslizou pelo céu durante algum tempo... Com o seu movimento, mediu o tempo e o espaço, porque o movimento faz surgir ritmos e tempos espaçados, bruscos, velozes, esvoaçantes, serenos, delirantes. A Nuvem-Nacarada decidiu descansar e deixou-se ficar suspensa no céu, a meditar nas palavras do Sol. Então, compreendeu que para o Arco-Íris voltar as nuvens cinzentas teriam de chover, e o Sol teria de brilhar. Tinha era de estar atenta e ser paciente. Se conseguisse fazer as nuvens cinzentas zangarem-se…
A Nuvem-Nacarada tinha compreendido o fenómeno meteorológico que permitia que o Arco-Íris aparecesse. Mas não tinha compreendido tudo.
No dia seguinte, confidenciou ao Sol a sua ideia:
- Basta fazer-lhes cócegas para elas se zangarem!
O Sol sorriu benevolamente da maldade da Nuvem-Nacarada e advertiu-a:
- És como uma deusa cruel que atormenta os pobres mortais. O Arco-Íris é apenas uma ilusão…
A Nuvem-Nacarada olhava ansiosa a curva do horizonte. O Sol acenou-lhe. As nuvens cinzentas estavam prestes a chover. O Sol atravessou as gotinhas de água, e logo o Arco-Íris apareceu, colorido, brilhante e perfeito. Os tons madrepérola da Nuvem-Nacarada ficaram mais intensos, e a Nuvem-Nacarada corou, quando o Arco-Íris, roçando os seus filamentos, pareceu abraçá-la. Naquele momento, houve uma paz ambiental de repouso, silêncio e quietude. As primeiras palavras que a Nuvem-Nacarada conseguiu proferir foram para elogiar a perfeição com que o Arco-Íris descrevia a sua curva no céu.
- A perfeição é entediante. – disse-lhe o Arco-Íris – Apetece-me, por vezes, desenhar um arco em ogiva, ou um arco contracurvado, ou um arco abatido…
A Nuvem-Nacarada sorriu. Ela era semelhante a uma lente, mas as suas formas variavam conforme o vento soprasse mais ou menos forte, e as suas tonalidades consoante a luz que incidia nelas. O Arco-Íris demorou-se mais um pouco e partiu assim que o raio do Sol se acomodou em nova posição. A Nuvem-Nacarada ficou tranquila, porque agora sabia que lhe bastava fazer cócegas às nuvens para voltar a encontrá-lo. E foi o que fez sempre que sentiu saudades do Arco-Íris.
Houve um dia em que as nuvens choveram, mas o Arco-Íris não apareceu. A Nuvem-Nacarada ficou triste e lamentou-se na vez seguinte:
- Tive muitas saudades tuas!
O Arco-Íris respondeu-lhe:
- As ausências são algo normal nas relações de amizade. Tinha-te dito da minha pouca disponibilidade, mas tu não queres compreender isso.
A Nuvem-Nacarada corou e decidiu ser mais paciente. Embora as nuvens chovessem por outros motivos, o Arco-Íris não aparecia. A Nuvem-Nacarada ficou desassossegada…
Um dia, ao entardecer, a Nuvem-Nacarada reconheceu uma pontinha do Arco-Íris lá longe, muito longe, junto de uma cascata. Correu muito, muito, mas quanto mais corria, mais o Arco-Íris se escapulia. A Nuvem-Nacarada ficou triste e começou a chorar. As gotinhas foram-se desprendendo uma a uma, e a Nuvem-Nacarada desfez-se em chuva e, encontrando uma superfície lisa num jardim, nela repousou e amanheceu Espelho de Água.
O Arco-Íris apareceu no céu silencioso e reflectiu-se no Espelho de Água. Desenhou um arco de volta perfeita, um arco em ogiva, um arco contracurvado e um arco abatido. Esses, a Nuvem-Nacarada, agora Espelho de Água, reconheceu-os. A seguir, o Arco-Íris, enrolando-se em torno de si mesmo, traçou não uma espiral propriamente dita como a de Arquimedes, mas uma espiral tricêntrica, dizendo:
- Desculpa tanta falta de atenção, mas às vezes simplesmente não se sabe o que nem como se dizer e por mais voltas que se dê continua-se sem saber...
A Nuvem-Nacarada, agora Espelho de Água, hoje sabe que o Arco-Íris não existe realmente em nenhum lugar do céu, que é apenas uma ilusão dos seus olhos, assim como aquela falsa espiral...
(Teresa Marques


----------



## Veterano (9 Out 2009 às 22:46)

Um pouco de poesia é muito bem-vinda para amenizar a relativa crueza dos tópicos dos nosso Fórum.

  Parabéns, nuvem nacarada, sê bem-vinda e que continues a pairar por cima das nossa cabeças...


----------



## Minho (10 Out 2009 às 01:16)

Esplêndido! A autora revela além de uma arte na escrita em prosa uma cultura geral em ciência invejável


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Out 2009 às 01:45)

Foi de facto uma entrada em grande estilo e aqui está bem delineada a "figura de estilo" - *Personificação*, que atribui vida e sentimentos humanos a animais ou até plantas bem como outras coisas inanimadas.

Está deliciosamente cómico..., parabéns.


----------



## actioman (9 Fev 2010 às 21:11)

Este post, como tantos outros certamente, passou-me desapercebido! 
Está uma maravilha este texto e tal como referiu o Minho, revela um grande saber em diversas ciências. Muito refinado e tocante ao mesmo tempo. Parabéns pela soberba criatividade!


----------

